# How many units to bill for IM Kenalog?



## Texascoder64 (Apr 8, 2014)

I have a question on how many units the J3301 would need for this Intramuscular injection 4 or 8?
here is the wording on the note:
Multidose vial of Kenalog used 40mg/cc vial
amount of Kenalog drawn from multidose vial 2.0cc/ injected 2.0cc

thank you


----------



## CatchTheWind (Apr 8, 2014)

80.  (There are 40 per cc, and 2 cc was injected.)


----------



## Texascoder64 (Apr 8, 2014)

thank you!


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 8, 2014)

CatchTheWind said:


> 80.  (There are 40 per cc, and 2 cc was injected.)



But the description of J3301 is Triamcinolone, *10mg*...so wouldn't it be 8 billing units?


----------



## CatchTheWind (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, you're right.  I was just doing the math - I forgot that a unit is 10!


----------



## mhstrauss (Apr 8, 2014)

CatchTheWind said:


> Yes, you're right.  I was just doing the math - I forgot that a unit is 10!



Great, thanks for clarifying!!


----------

